# Πάσχα 2021



## nickel (Apr 26, 2021)

Αρχίζει η βδομάδα που για κάποιους είναι ευκαιρία για ξεκούραση, για άλλους για κατάνυξη και θρησκευτικότητα. Κάποιοι μεταφραστές δεν ανήκουμε σε καμιά από τις δυο κατηγορίες. Ίσως η εβδομάδα δεν κάνει διαφορά ούτε καν στη δίαιτά μας. Μπορούμε όμως να ευχηθούμε να εμβολιαστούμε όλοι γρήγορα, να βγάλουμε τις μάσκες, να ξαναβρούμε τους ρυθμούς μας — ιδίως όσοι χρειάστηκε να αλλάξουμε πολλά στη ζωή μας.

Με την ευκαιρία, θα διασκεδάσετε, ελπίζω, με το πασχαλινό κείμενο του Χρήστου Χωμενίδη, _Το χωριό στην πόλη_. Καλό Πάσχα!









Το χωριό στην πόλη


"Βίος ανεόρταστος, μακρύς δρόμος απανδόχευτος" φρονούσε ο Μέγας Βασίλειος. Είχε πέσει θέμα στην έκθεση στην πρώτη λυκείου και άντε να το αναπτύξεις, ο κολλητός μου -θες από βαρεμάρα, θες από σκωπτική διάθεση- είχε σταθεί στο "απανδόχευτος". Για το πανδοχείο είχε γράψει στο οποίο καταλύει ο Δον...




www.capital.gr


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2021)

Εντωμεταξύ, έφτιαξε ο καιρός και κάποιοι άρχισαν τις βουτιές.


----------



## SBE (Apr 27, 2021)

Εγώ φέτος θα το γιορτάσω ακριβώς όπως και πέρσι, δηλαδή καθόλου. Βοηθαει το ότι οι διακοπές εδώ πέρασαν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2021)

Αυτές τις μέρες προσπαθούμε να ξεχάσουμε τους αρνητές του κορονοϊού και των εμβολίων. Εγώ ασχολήθηκα λίγο με το αρνικά σκίτσα του Αρκά και αυτό εδώ μού άρεσε περισσότερο.


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 30, 2021)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, θα διασκεδάσετε, ελπίζω, με το πασχαλινό κείμενο του Χρήστου Χωμενίδη, _Το χωριό στην πόλη_. Καλό Πάσχα!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Βίος ανεόρταστος μακρή οδός απανδόκευτος"

Ο Χωμενίδης έμπλεξε τον Δημόκριτο με τον Μεγάλο Βασίλειο... ανθυπολεπτομέρειες


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 30, 2021)

Αμ το "απανδο*χ*ευτος" (δις επαναλαμβανόμενο)...


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2021)

anepipsogos said:


> Αμ το "απανδο*χ*ευτος" (δις επαναλαμβανόμενο)...


Αυτό είναι κατανοητός εκσυγχρονισμός, δίπλα στον «μακρύ δρόμο».


----------



## cougr (May 1, 2021)

Βίος ανεόρταστος μακρή οδός απανδόκευτος


----------



## cougr (May 1, 2021)

Το θυμάσαι Nickel;


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2021)

Έπρεπε να είχα γράψει εκεί ότι το «μακρή» είναι στην ιωνική διάλεκτο. Αλλά, για να απαντήσω στο ερώτημα: θα ήμουν ευτυχής αν θυμόμουν το ένα πέμπτο απ΄ όσα έχω γράψει εδώ μέσα. :-(


----------

